# Source for Class Flags



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

The class flags that we use to start races at our Club are getting tatty. I'd appreciate recommendations for purchase sources.


----------



## Lockjaw (Sep 21, 2016)

You can go directly to the applicable class associations. For example, here are sources for Laser and Snipe class flags.

Alternatively, this outfit sells flags for many different OD classes.

Hope that helps!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Our club also uses cylindrical shapes instead of flags. Flags are not easy to see well in low-wind conditions that we often have. If you're directly upwind or downwind from them when it is blowing, you can't see them either. We assign different colors to the different classes in the Sailing Instructions. Sonars might be a blue flag. Thistles red. 420's green. 
If you're set on flags, you could use code flags - S for Sonars, T for Thisles, F for 420's, C for cruising boats, for example. As you may find out, class flags might not hold up well to extensive use. 
.


----------

